# Where to buy a check valve for pressurized C02?



## Matthew RJ (Mar 2, 2014)

My LFS had nothing to offer, and suggested I go to Princess Auto. I've seen options online, but wondered what people here might suggest locally.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I got mine from angelfins. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Check Amazon.ca

https://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_n...o2&rh=n:6205514011,k:aquarium+check+valve+co2


----------

